
Show HN: View random tweets from the Russian “trolls” - ttamslam
http://www.russiansinmy.house/
======
octosphere
Some are suspended, for example:
[https://twitter.com/PIGEONTODAY](https://twitter.com/PIGEONTODAY) Would love
to know the real numbers. I remember a few articles saying how Twitter mass-
suspended 1000s if not millions of these type of info-ops accounts just
recently. Further reading:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_Operations_(United...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Information_Operations_\(United_States\))
focused on US psyops campaings, but the Russians are doing it too, and
probably doing it better.

